# RMI Exception



## sypr0 (12. Nov 2009)

Ich lese mich grad in java ein, bin in einem Buch auf ein RMI Beispiel gestoßen und leider machte es Probleme. Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich von einem entfernten Rechnet eine Methode von meinem Lokalen PC aufrufen möchte:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: MeinRemoteClient
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: MeinRemoteClient
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: MeinRemoteClient.  Program will exit.
```

wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Mein Client besitzt die Remote Interface Klasse, die RemoteClient Klasse,und den Stub.
Kann das an ner Firewall oder sowas liegen ?!


----------



## Sempah (13. Nov 2009)

Hast du dir die Exception mal durchgelesen?



> Could not find the main class: MeinRemoteClient.


----------



## tuxedo (13. Nov 2009)

Das Remote-Interrface des Server muss im Classpath deines Clients vorhanden sein. Alternativ gibts dann noch das RMI Codebase-Geraffel mit dem du deinem RMI Client sagen kannst wo er die Remote-Interfaces findet.

- Alex


----------

